# carbon



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

As the title states. Do you guys use carbon in your filters or not? Ive read on other places online the pros and cons but wanted to hear what the P community does. I used to but havnt in the pass few months. I have 2 canister filters and if so should I get the pads or buy a box of it and use it as another layer in my filter? Thanks.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

It doesn't really matter if you use it or not. I just use it for getting rid of meds.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont.
You can use water changes. A well stocked filter that is of appropriate size is fine without carbon. I just use bio and mech media. I also have some peat granules.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Carbon isn't needed. If your tank smells, it _could_ mean dirty filter or bad water quality.

But that is the only reason to use it IMO. If the tank is clean and healthy, there really isn't a need for it.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

K cool thanks guys. I figured Id take it out cause I read it can remove trace elements and that might be what my problem was.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> K cool thanks guys. I figured Id take it out cause I read it can remove trace elements and that might be what my problem was.


Yes, it can remove trace elements. What is your problem? Do you have pics of it too? that would help


----------

